# In my loft



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

*Video in the loft*

A quick vid of some of my birds. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKlNnaHCQeo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

nice birds ,are they horseman pouters ?


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Norwich croppers. We don't have horsemans here in NZ but I suppose if I crossed a cropper and a thief it would look like a horseman.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

cropper and racer and then back to cropper 2 times makes a horseman looking bird. Horsemans were originally bred for thiefing but have since been included as a show breed.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

They are very nice.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow that was great! I love all the sounds and activity in a pigeon loft. Never understood people who didn't like it.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

thanks as you see I'm still learning


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

How many birds do you have?


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Dunno...... 150 maybe


----------



## derek (Nov 24, 2009)

love them..... very good looking...


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice hotel for your pigeons.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Your pigeons are gorgeous! Who took the video, Evan or Luke? I like how you open the doors to their little boxes and unleashed the pigeons... (and they rushed out like it's Christmas!)

Too cute!


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Luke took that one, All those youngins that rushed out are in training at the moment, they get out to fly every second day and you should see them take to the sky, that day they were kept in so they wanted to fly I think. They love getting out in the hallway. It is a little bit cute.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Very cute! More videos please... I especially like the one white and brown... I think it looks like an owl thingy.. the colour is gorgeous. 

Heck, I like all of them! Do you give them treats (peanuts) when you visit the loft? Just to make them happy...?


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

I give them a little bit of milo and other nice seeds when I'm feeling soft but they mostly get a mix of NZ brown maple peas and wheat sometimes a bit of maize. They do really well on it and grits.
Did you see all the other videos of our birds on youtube? I got a good one of a roller rolling down and almost hitting the ground but its not on youtube


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OE6iHDkr4qQ&feature=player_detailpage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7OfcPgze_E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugphyZQUO2c

I like these ones.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

thepigeonkey said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OE6iHDkr4qQ&feature=player_detailpage
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7OfcPgze_E
> 
> ...


For the first video - do you count how many pigeons return... how do you know if all of them did? Do you look out for those that didn't? Do you recognize your birds from the ferals? (and whose birds were those? - Evan or Luke?)

Second video - that is super cool house with a pond. I like how the dog looks at the camera when you call him. He's like "yeah? what's up?"

Last video - the frillbacks are gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

The birds in the first and last videos are Evans and the frillbacks of course are mine. Thanks for watching. I think you were the only one.
Can you post you fav krikky vid or vids here for meeeee?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Miss sassy pants, I know each and every bird out there, If one doesn't return I see its perch is empty at night, The ferals don't come near our loft, and these birds are a lot different looking to our ferals, Our ferals are mainly blue bars too. They are on mission out to the fields and fly over very fast.


Due to the way we settle them not many get lost but the few that do soon leave my memories. Sounds harsh but its a part of it and I cannot dwell on them too much, They get some sympathy but I've got my own mental state to think of too.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Luke and Evean- I have enjoyed your videos and of course I am partial to the frillbacks.....ha!
Actually I like all of the breeds and love seeing them fly! I think letting them out to fly a bit is part of the fun of keeping pigeons. Unfortunately the hawks are really bad here now and our frillbacks are on (permanent?) lockdown. Back in the mid 80s hawks were not as bad and I used to fly my Russian Tumblers regularly plus I had some "garden fantails" that were out almost 24/7. Anyway......always enjoy seeing your birds and coops. I would like to see more of the garden/landscape too. What are the tall "spikey" plants outside the loft??


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

The tall plants are Echiums. I have a couple of types which can cross with eachother. We bred thousands of goldfish this year. It's been a warm summer. The pigeons are all still laying, hatching and learning to fly.
I can't wait for my Ts f1's to breed. I read a thing about someone who crossed a chinese owl with a frillback and got frill all over on the babies. My next project and then lace.


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

Great videos, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

I think Rick Moyer actually did that with the frillbacks and Chinese owls though I never saw the results and don't know what happened to them. He is into both types. I can't wait to see those TS F1's too!! Echiums!! I don't think they will grow outside here in NJ!


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Chris, They grow really well up the port hills which are dry and rocky, Handle anything from -5 up to 30 degress calcius. We should send you some seed, or is that illegal???? I am not sure lol.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Miss sassy pants, I know each and every bird out there, If one doesn't return I see its perch is empty at night, The ferals don't come near our loft, and these birds are a lot different looking to our ferals, Our ferals are mainly blue bars too. They are on mission out to the fields and fly over very fast.
> 
> 
> Due to the way we settle them not many get lost but the few that do soon leave my memories. Sounds harsh but its a part of it and I cannot dwell on them too much, They get some sympathy but I've got my own mental state to think of too.


I'm surprised the ferals don't try to hang around and steal your food... If I had a loft, there'll be a pigeon party every night, lol.

PS: Luke - I don't have much Krikky videos just the ones you've already seen.. and I think I've forgotten my password for my youtube account! *gasp!*


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

The ferals here feed in the fields, They don't want or need to come near people for pastry and bread, They have an almost endless supply of horse feed or corn and peas from all the growers out by the lake, They would prefer to fly 20 miles a day than land near humans, Smart birds I say.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Evan-
Neat idea. Things are a bit stricter here though in the past few years regarding seed importation. It used to be seeds were no problem (at least for ornamentals etc.). Now they need to be inspected and one needs to get a small seed import permit with particular species listed. With something that is not too valuable it sometimes is worth the risk of it getting by......seems to be hit or miss. I need to look into it more but it seems like temps may not be the problem with the Echiums but the cold and wet of winters here. Hmm.


----------

